# grand nationalism



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how do you say ‘grand nationalism’?

The opposite is ‘petty nationalism’ (nationalism in the small things, e.g. making a fuss about relatively unimportant matters like the exact pronunciation of one’s name: my name ‘Simon’, as a Welsh name, should actually be pronounced with the I short like the I in ‘him’, but I never bother to correct people who pronounce it the English way).

‘Grand nationalism’ means ‘nationalism in the big things’ i.e. supporting the right of one’s country (in my case Wales) to self-determination, preserving our unique and ancient language etc. For me, that is truly important.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon

PS Another kind of petty nationalism which annoys me is when people insist on supporting whichever team England happens to be playing against. It annoys me exactly because it's petty – we're worth more than that! Please also give the translation for 'petty nationalism' for the sake of clarity and contrast.


----------



## Konstantinos

I am not expert, but:

Grand nationalism: Σπουδαίος εθνικισμός, Αληθινός εθνικισμός, Γνήσιος εθνικισμός, Σοβαρός εθνικισμός, Ωραίος εθνικισμός

Petty nationalism: Μηδαμινός εθνικισμός, Ψεύτικος εθνικισμός, Τιποτένιος εθνικισμός, Μικρός εθνικισμός, Άσχημος εθνικισμός


----------



## Perseas

I am thinking about "(υψηλό) πνεύμα πατριωτισμού" or "(υψηλό) εθνικό πνεύμα" for "grand nationalism". I don't think there is a direct translation for "petty nationalism", maybe  "μικροπρεπές εθνικό πνεύμα" but the person, who would use that, should explain it.


----------



## Konstantinos

1) Nationalism is εθνικισμός with this meaning: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...triantafyllides/search.html?lq=εθνικισμός&dq=

2) Patriotism is πατριωτισμός with this meaning: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...iantafyllides/search.html?lq=πατριωτισμός&dq=

3) Ethnism is εθνισμός with this meaning: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...a/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=εθνισμός&dq=

So, εθνικισμός - nationalism is greater sense than πατριωτισμός - patriotism and εθνισμός - ethnism...

And national spirit is εθνικό πνεύμα. I do not know if Grand nationalism can be translated as "(υψηλό) πνεύμα πατριωτισμού" or "(υψηλό) εθνικό πνεύμα". I am not expert, but I think these translations are very different...


----------



## Perseas

Konstantinos said:


> And national spirit is εθνικό πνεύμα. I do not know if Grand nationalism can be translated as "(υψηλό) πνεύμα πατριωτισμού" or "(υψηλό) εθνικό πνεύμα". I am not expert, but I think these translations are very different...


I am not a translator either, but I believe their meaning is very near to the English terms, considering their discription in the given context.

On the other hand, to the most people's mind comes the 2nd meaning, when they hear "εθνικισμός".
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%B5%CE%B8%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CF%8C%CF%82


----------



## Konstantinos

Ναι και κάποιοι αμόρφωτοι θεωρούν τον εθνικισμό ως συνώνυμο του νεοναζισμού και του φασισμού, που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση αυτές οι λέξεις μεταξύ τους.

And nationalism has an extreme political meaning: http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/nationalism?q=nationalism

But seitt said: "‘Grand nationalism’ means ‘nationalism in the big things’  i.e. supporting the right of one’s country (in my case Wales) to  self-determination, preserving our unique and ancient language etc. For  me, that is truly important." I think this meaning gives us a (even though small) political view...

Επίσης μια κοινωνία μπορεί να έχει "υψηλό εθνικό πνεύμα" χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι νοιάζεται τόσο άμεσα για την ιστορία της, τη γλώσσα της και χωρίς επίσης καμία πολιτική έννοια. Μπορεί μέσα να μπλέκονται και θρησκευτικά θέματα και άλλα θέματα.

But I insist on the following translations: nationalism - εθνικισμός (όχι νεοναζισμός ή φασισμός) και patriotism - πατριωτισμός.


----------



## Perseas

Konstantinos said:


> Ναι και κάποιοι αμόρφωτοι θεωρούν τον εθνικισμό ως συνώνυμο του νεοναζισμού και του φασισμού, που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση αυτές οι λέξεις μεταξύ τους.


Αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση στη συζήτηση που κάνουμε εδώ. Σε ονλάιν λεξικό παρέπεμψα (wiktionary).

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη:
_1. υπερβολική και αποκλειστική προσήλωση προς την ιδέα του έθνους και των εθνικών ιδεωδών, με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τη διάκριση των εθνών σε ανώτερα και κατώτερα και τη διάθεση επιβολής των πρώτων στα δεύτερα.
2. η έντονη προβολή της εθνικής ταυτότητας, κυρ. όταν συνδέεται με τάσεις απόσχισης ή επέκτασης.
3. ιδεολογία που εμφανίστηκε στο πλαίσιο αστικών επανάστεων κλπ._


----------



## Konstantinos

Δηλαδή βλέπεις διαφορά με τον nationalism στα αγγλικά; http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/nationalism?q=nationalism Και το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη δεν το εμπιστεύονται αυτοί που ξέρουν Ελληνικά... Από marketing έχει κυριαρχήσει.

Εντάξει δε θέλω να σου πάω κόντρα, εξάλλου προσπαθώ να ειδικευτώ σε επιστημονική και μηχανική ωρολογία σε διάφορες γλώσσες, δηλαδή δεν με απασχολούν πολύ οι τέτοιου είδους ωρολογίες. Θέλω να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ανειδίκευτος σε τέτοια θέματα.


----------



## Perseas

Έχεις δικαίωμα να μην εμπιστεύεσαι ένα λεξικό. Αλλά θεωρώ επιεικώς πολύ απλοϊκές και αστείες απόψεις του τύπου "όσοι ξέρουν Ελληνικά δεν εμπιστεύονται Μπαμπινιώτη", και θα έπρεπε να αποφεύγονται από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους.

Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση του seitt, την άποψή μου έγραψα. 

Αν αυτά τα θεωρείς Ελληνικά, συγχαρητήρια:

_Σπουδαίος εθνικισμός, Αληθινός εθνικισμός, Γνήσιος εθνικισμός, Σοβαρός εθνικισμός, Ωραίος εθνικισμός

Μηδαμινός εθνικισμός, Ψεύτικος εθνικισμός, Τιποτένιος εθνικισμός, Μικρός εθνικισμός, Άσχημος εθνικισμός_


----------



## Konstantinos

Perseas said:


> Έχεις δικαίωμα να μην εμπιστεύεσαι ένα λεξικό. Αλλά θεωρώ επιεικώς πολύ απλοϊκές και αστείες απόψεις του τύπου "όσοι ξέρουν Ελληνικά δεν εμπιστεύονται Μπαμπινιώτη", και θα έπρεπε να αποφεύγονται από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους.



Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα γκάλοπ από επιστήμονες - καθηγητές Πανεπιστημίου που ξέρουν Ελληνικά ανά τον κόσμο για το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, και οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι, θα σου πουν ότι είναι καλό, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά και πολύ καλύτερα.



Perseas said:


> Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση του seitt, την άποψή μου έγραψα.



Την οποία άποψή σου, εγώ προτείνω ως καλύτερη απάντηση για τον seitt, χωρίς καθόλου ειρωνία και με αληθινή ειλικρίνεια.



Perseas said:


> Αν αυτά τα θεωρείς Ελληνικά, συγχαρητήρια:
> 
> _Σπουδαίος εθνικισμός, Αληθινός εθνικισμός, Γνήσιος εθνικισμός, Σοβαρός εθνικισμός, Ωραίος εθνικισμός
> 
> Μηδαμινός εθνικισμός, Ψεύτικος εθνικισμός, Τιποτένιος εθνικισμός, Μικρός εθνικισμός, Άσχημος εθνικισμός_



Οκ, κάποια παραείναι χαζά, ακραία και χωρίς νόημα, δεν αντιλέγω, απλά εγώ πάντα το nationalism το μεταφράζω ως εθνικισμό. Το grand nationalism το μεταφράζω (χωρίς να παροτρύνω τον seitt να το κάνει) ως αληθινό εθνικισμό και το petty nationalism ως μηδαμινό εθνικισμό.


----------



## Perseas

Konstantinos said:


> ...απλά εγώ πάντα το nationalism το μεταφράζω ως εθνικισμό.


Nationalism=Εθνικισμός

Απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι επικρατέστερη η αρνητική ή η θετική σημασία του στα αγγλικά. Από την περιγραφή του seitt έκρινα ότι είναι η θετική.


----------



## Konstantinos

Perseas said:


> Nationalism=Εθνικισμός
> 
> Απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι επικρατέστερη η αρνητική ή η θετική σημασία του στα αγγλικά.



Ούτε εγώ το ξέρω, αλλά στα Ελληνικά, γιατί θεωρείς ότι στη λέξη εθνικισμός κυριαρχεί η αρνητική σημασία; Επειδή οι νεοέλληνες δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και θεωρούν τον εθνικισμό, νεοναζισμό, εθνισμό, φασισμό, καπιταλισμό, χρυσαυγιτισμό κτλ ως συνώνυμα;;; Όχι, τα Ελληνικά δεν υπάρχουν τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια των κοιμισμένων ψευτορωμιών, υπάρχουν πολλές χιλιετίες. 

Anyway, μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα. Το "(υψηλό) πνεύμα πατριωτισμού" και το "(υψηλό) πνεύμα εθνικισμού" είναι οι καλύτερες επιλογές κατά τη γνώμη μου, ή η "υψηλή αντίληψη εθνικισμού" ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## Perseas

Konstantinos said:


> Ούτε εγώ το ξέρω, αλλά στα Ελληνικά, γιατί θεωρείς ότι στη λέξη εθνικισμός κυριαρχεί η αρνητική σημασία; Επειδή οι νεοέλληνες δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και θεωρούν τον εθνικισμό, νεοναζισμό, εθνισμό, φασισμό, καπιταλισμό, χρυσαυγιτισμό κτλ ως συνώνυμα;;; Όχι, τα Ελληνικά δεν υπάρχουν τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια των κοιμισμένων ψευτορωμιών, υπάρχουν πολλές χιλιετίες.


Σωστά. Εξελίσσονται όμως. Ορισμένες λέξεις αποκτούν και δεύτερη και τρίτη σημασία πέραν της αρχικής ή οι σημασίες ορισμένων λέξεων αλλάζουν εντελώς, για διάφορους λόγους. Καλό βράδυ.


----------



## velisarius

Seitt, could you please tell us where you have found the term "grand nationalism" in English? I'm not doubting your word; it just doesn't seem to be a well-known concept. Was it coined by one particular writer?


----------



## ireney

Ο εθνικισμός έχει, πέραν της σημασίας του κινήματος, 2 εντελώς διαφορετικές σημασίες όπως φαίνεται και από το λεξικό Μπαμπινίωτη και από το  Λεξικό Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος στο 4ο μήνυμα του νήματος). Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες τουλάχιστον, η σημασία του εθνικισμού όταν δεν συνοδεύεται από επεξηγήσεις είναι πάντα αρνητική. Δεν τίθεται θέμα αν αυτό γίνεται καλώς ή κακώς, είναι καθαρά θέμα χρήσης (είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν το ρήμα "παιδεύω" ή η λέξη "εμπάθεια" άρχισε να αλλάζει σημασία κάποιοι δεν συμφωνούσαν αλλά η χρήση αλλάζει τα πράγματα είτε θέλουμε είτε όχι).
Συνεπώς στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή τη λέξη, πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από λέξεις που δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για τον καλό εθνικισμό, όπως "Καλώς εννοούμενος εθνικισμός". 

Αλλιώς πάμε στον πατριωτισμό. Η δε λέξη "εθνικιστής", παρότι έχει θεωρητικά 2 σημασίες, ουδέποτε χρησιμοποιείται πλέον θετικά.


----------



## shawnee

velisarius said:


> Seitt, could you please tell us where you have found the term "grand nationalism" in English? I'm not doubting your word; it just doesn't seem to be a well-known concept. Was it coined by one particular writer?


For what it's worth I've not come across this expression either.


----------



## apmoy70

ireney said:


> Ο εθνικισμός έχει, πέραν της σημασίας του κινήματος, 2 εντελώς διαφορετικές σημασίες όπως φαίνεται και από το λεξικό Μπαμπινίωτη και από το  Λεξικό Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος στο 4ο μήνυμα του νήματος). Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες τουλάχιστον, η σημασία του εθνικισμού όταν δεν συνοδεύεται από επεξηγήσεις είναι πάντα αρνητική. Δεν τίθεται θέμα αν αυτό γίνεται καλώς ή κακώς, είναι καθαρά θέμα χρήσης (είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν το ρήμα "παιδεύω" ή η λέξη "εμπάθεια" άρχισε να αλλάζει σημασία κάποιοι δεν συμφωνούσαν αλλά η χρήση αλλάζει τα πράγματα είτε θέλουμε είτε όχι).
> Συνεπώς στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή τη λέξη, πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από λέξεις που δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για τον καλό εθνικισμό, όπως "Καλώς εννοούμενος εθνικισμός".
> 
> Αλλιώς πάμε στον πατριωτισμό. Η δε λέξη "εθνικιστής", παρότι έχει θεωρητικά 2 σημασίες, ουδέποτε χρησιμοποιείται πλέον θετικά.


Ή στον εθνισμό κατ'αντιδιαστολη προς τον εθνικισμό. Η wiki μάλιστα αντιπαραβάλλει τις δύο έννοιες: Eθνισμός --> _ιδεολογική στάση που προωθεί την καλλιέργεια της εθνικής συνείδησης χωρίς να δείχνει περιφρόνηση απέναντι στην ιστορία και την ταυτότητα άλλων εθνών_, Eθνικισμός --> _η υπερτίμηση του έθνους που οδηγεί σε εχθρότητα απέναντι σε άλλα έθνη_


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – the truth is that I'm having difficulties with the English terms myself, but how about μικροεθνικισμός for ‘petty nationalism’ and γενναίος εθνικισμός for ‘grand nationalism’?

Maybe ‘noble nationalism’ is better than ‘grand nationalism’.

As for the Nazis, well, they'd pollute the whole language if we let them, so I guess we just need to ignore them as much as possible for these purposes.


----------



## Konstantinos

I suggest you these: petty nationalism - ψευτοεθνικισμός and grand nationalism: γνήσιος εθνικισμός. And your suggestion μικροεθνικισμός is good too.

The problem is not derived from Nazis, but from anti-nazi modern young Greeks, who do not know Greek language and who think that εθνικισμός is synonym with νεοναζισμός and φασισμός. I saw it with my eyes in the Greek universities in which I studied.

εθνικισμός has three meanings, two positives and one negative. And even, the negative one is not synonym with νεοναζισμός and φασισμός... Just, the γερμανικός εθνικισμός (with the negative meaning) is synonym with νεοναζισμός and ιταλικός εθνικισμός (with the negative meaning) is synonym with φασισμός...

I ignore the phrases: "Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται" - "Η Ελλάδα εξελίσσεται" - "Η Ελλάδα πάει μπροστά", because everyone who says these phrases have no idea about the current situation in Modern Greece.


----------



## Perseas

Konstantinos said:


> I ignore the phrases: "Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται" - "Η Ελλάδα εξελίσσεται" - "Η Ελλάδα πάει μπροστά", because everyone who says these phrases have no idea about the current situation in Modern Greece.


Πώς συνδέεται η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας με την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα σήμερα;
 Ποια σχέση έχουν τα "Η Ελλάδα εξελίσσεται" και "Η Ελλάδα πάει μπροστά" με το θέμα μας;


----------



## Konstantinos

Perseas said:


> Πώς συνδέεται η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας με την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα σήμερα;
> Ποια σχέση έχουν τα "Η Ελλάδα εξελίσσεται" και "Η Ελλάδα πάει μπροστά" με το θέμα μας;



Απλά το ότι στους ψευτορωμιούς τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει επικρατήσει η αρνητική έννοια του εθνικισμού, παρά η θετική, πιστεύω πως δεν πρέπει να το θεωρήσουμε ως γενική και φυσιολογική αλλαγή της σημασίας της λέξης αυτής στην Ελληνική (όχι ψευτορωμαίικη) γλώσσα.

Εκτός και αν η ερώτηση του seitt ήταν η εξής: _How is "grand nationalism" translated in the square of Exarcheia in Athens this period (2014)?_ και δεν το κατάλαβα...


----------



## cougr

seitt said:


> Many thanks – the truth is that I'm having difficulties with the English terms myself, but how about μικροεθνικισμός for ‘petty nationalism’  ......



To be honest, it's the first translation that came to mind in regard to "petty nationalism", the only glitch being that unless context negated any ambiguity it could easily be confused for "micronationalism".


----------



## seitt

Thank you - what do you mean by 'micronationalism', please?


----------



## cougr

I’m not aware that there is an established, universally accepted definition of the term and presume that any attempt at defining it would be an onerous task given that it embraces such a a vast array of ideas and themes but what I basically had in mind was where an ethnic minority within a nation-state desires or lays claim to self-determination and sovereignty over a geographical region, or in the least, to greater autonomy or self-rule within a specific nation-state.


----------



## winegrower

May I suggest the terms: "Υψηλό εθνικό φρόνημα" for high nationalism and eventually "ταπεινό φρόνημα" for petty nationalism?( not completely sure about the latter!). 
As for the previous discussion, I believe it is going too far and beyond the intentions of this forum!


----------



## Αγγελος

"petty nationalism" is best rendered as μικροπρεπής εθνικισμός. The undeniable negative connotations of "εθνικισμός" in Greek make this rendering even more appropriate.
"grand nationalism" is harder to translate. Perhaps μεγάθυμος εθνικισμός;


----------



## seitt

Lovely, I really like μεγάθυμος - thank you so much.


----------

